# Bluebyrd Swap...just a few more questions and corrections



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Ive made up my mind and im gonna do a bluebird swap from my ga16. i have never did one myself but i would really like to know if anyone has and what problems i would run into. heres most of what i know that needs answering.
*Complete bb motor would drop into an se-r but i have an E w/1.6. i need to relocate the central cross member and rescrew the bolts or weild them.
*tranny and drive axels need to be changed, but will i be able to use the jdm awd flywheel? wil all the wires still match up from the wire harness to usdm tranny? will there be wires to the tranny left that dont go anywhere? 
*If im going from rhd to us lhd. will i have to make any wires longer or shorter?
*could that computer stay the way it is and plug into the interior dash wire harness for a 1.6 or do i have to reprogram it or get an interior harness from an se-r?
*is there n e thing else that would be helpfull that i shoud know?

thanks. if you could post links to searches that were made with answers to my questions. i did several searches but did not find answers to these questions. 

it would be great if someone could start a ga16 to sr20 thread that answers all the questions. i will try to do one if i could get some help to do my swap. im very mechanaclly inclined but i want the leist amount of down time on my car as possible. c'mon guys, its like child birth. you wouldnt want me driving around in a 1.6 getting beat by v-tec hondas for the rest of my nissan owning life would you


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

www.sr20deforum.com
(they might of changed their site name)
www.sr20forum.com

Only thing I can say, is that from an 1.6L to 2.0L (Turbo) is a much more difficult than even an 2.0 to 2.0 Turbo swap.

You will have to get an interior harness from an SE-R, as well as the Instrument cluster from an SE-R, an SE-R tranny, SE-R axels, SE-R crossmember.. etc

Your best bet would be to get an Front Clip delivered to your "garage" so you can snatch the extra parts, and see exactly how it was installed.
You should have to extend or shorten the wires in an RHD to LHD convo... because of the instruments, and wires leading to the ECU and other sensors.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey Max, i got your se-r corss member now. 91SR20DE should have the cluster for you, as well he might have some other goodies you are looking for. But idealy you would make it easier on yourself to buy a front clip or a totaled out se-r as the Prox has stated.


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

It would be a hell of alot easier to just buy an SE-R w/blown motor. Then do the swap and you want have to worry about needing this or needing that. It's going to cost you even more to go the route you are wanting to go. Thats just my .02 cents.


----------



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

how much can u get a se-r body w/o engine for these days? im lookin to do that same thing w/ my 1.6.


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

sl0wthe0ry said:


> how much can u get a se-r body w/o engine for these days? im lookin to do that same thing w/ my 1.6.


200-400 bones.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

u cant really put a price on it if you ask me. they are so hard to come by. most cases you will spend more money with an se-r but have less troubles with wires and gauge cluster functioning.

my swap is finished. and it went preety smooth. no big major issues. just a lil problem with three wires and im still having a problem finding the right size drive axle for my jdm tranny. my 1.6 auto axle is just a 1/4 or so tooo long. i hear i shoudl get a 97 se sentra axle.??? we will see.

ga16 to sr20det is teh way to go. with some upgrades. that way you dont have to take a nice car such as the ser and race it into the ground. take a cheap e model and convert the brakes and sway bars and put the motor in.


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

maxpower559 said:


> u cant really put a price on it if you ask me. they are so hard to come by. most cases you will spend more money with an se-r but have less troubles with wires and gauge cluster functioning.
> 
> my swap is finished. and it went preety smooth. no big major issues. just a lil problem with three wires and im still having a problem finding the right size drive axle for my jdm tranny. my 1.6 auto axle is just a 1/4 or so tooo long. i hear i shoudl get a 97 se sentra axle.??? we will see.
> 
> ga16 to sr20det is teh way to go. with some upgrades. that way you dont have to take a nice car such as the ser and race it into the ground. take a cheap e model and convert the brakes and sway bars and put the motor in.


How much would the brake and sway bar conversion cost? and do the brakes include disc all the way around?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

that and its a lot better on insurence im betting


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

Slacky said:


> that and its a lot better on insurence im betting


I pay the same Insurance on my SE-R as i did on my 89 base model civic...well its a little better cause they give me a break because i have an air bag in the SE-R.
-Ben


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i dont remember the prices on most of the stuff but all ya gotta do is find an old nx2k @ the junk yards, and take the following;
-front brake calipers and mounting brackets, w/brake lines
-rear hubs and break lines w/calipers
take the front and rear undercarriage sway bars(stock emodel struts dont have the holes for the sway bars so you gotta upgrade to se or se-r struts in the rear)
get some es bushings and some rotors and pads. the stock brake master cylinder works fine on my car.


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

i wanna do a swap also i have a 92 xe 4 door auto but i dont know how to do it so i rather pay someone to do it for me with parts included , any1 know outhere in MIAMi that can do that for me ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029&page=1

did you look there yet? it's all essentially the same......


----------



## dirtysouthb13 (Mar 9, 2005)

*i know someone in miami that can do sr20de and det swaps*



Prettythug said:


> i wanna do a swap also i have a 92 xe 4 door auto but i dont know how to do it so i rather pay someone to do it for me with parts included , any1 know outhere in MIAMi that can do that for me ?


email me at [email protected] for info


----------

